# Desolation Canyon at 2300cfs



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I ran Deso last fall at about 2300. Here's my thoughts:
- First off, the water level is fine so you will have a good time!
- We had a good trip but we had some unfortunate bad weather for 2 days. It's probably going to be HOT for you! As usual, you'll probably have bugs the first day or so. Amazingly, we never even used our DEET but September is a lot different than July.
-The "ramp" is a beach and a long way to the river, shallow, and could be soft. Saw one truck stuck up to the axles. Take a look before you drive to the river. We were fine launching at the most upstream part of the beach.
- The water seemed even slower that usual the first 20+ miles to Jack Creek. We had a motor and were very happy to have it. Things flowed along pretty good after that but we still motored some of the time
- The rapids are narrower and fun. We were glad we scouted Joe Hutch, Three Fords, and Coal Creek. Everything else was read and run.
- It was hard to get to some of the campsites because it was too shallow to land or the banks were too steep. I don't remember the sites but we had to pass by some of the places we wanted to camp. Of course, a lot of the camp sites were better with great beaches.

Have a good trip!


----------



## unlucky (Sep 2, 2012)

We ran a couple weeks ago and the flow is about the same. We rafted up and motored 6 rafts to Jack Creek. I thought it was a little easier to see the channels at low water. only 1 time did we have to cut the motor due to depth. 

I never thought landing at any of the camps was difficult. We stayed at: Above Cedar, Mile 50.5? (just below steer ridge and above Log Cabin. It was super windy), Chandler, Below Wire Fence, and Taco Bar (river right side, below Rattle snake and below the large cobble island but just above Nefertiti. The big cobble Island can be camped on too. There is a large sandy area on the island. (Take the left channel and there is a steep sand landing mid island.) 

There were lots of big sand bars above Rattlesnake too. 

The current is a bit slower, but we moved along without problem. My 15 year old daughter rowed a cat and didn't have any problems. We also had a new rower on the trip and the water level wasn't a problem for him. 

Joe Hutch was simple at this level. No real hole at the bottom, but the big rocks (hole) were underneath enough water to allow rafts that didn't pull right to slide over them.

Even Sand Wash was really bug free. There are some biting flies on the river like always. There were also the usual moths/bugs that come out at night when you turn your headlamps on and some of the gnats were so small that they could fit through the mesh of some of the cheap tents some members of our group brought. They learned not to turn on the lights inside the tent!

I think 10K is my favorite level on Deso, but 2.3K was no problem. The rapids are not as big but I would do it again...


----------



## rowingo (Mar 20, 2018)

DeeBrown, 
Just got off Deso/Gray Thursday 12 July. 6 days/5 nights. a couple of 18-20 mile days, but the rest wasn't too difficult. Did not motor in to Jack Creek, reached it end of day two (with a very late start on Day 1). No mosquitos, but some biting flies.

Flows in the 2K range, and it is easily doable.

Phenomenal beach camping. early starts allow an early end to the day, and may help with afternoon winds if they arise.

Put-in/Sand Wash was easy peasy, just walk the truck/trailer route before driving.

Lower levels didn't really cause any problems, beyond having to dodge our way through a couple boulder fields. 3-5 brief hang ups on unseen/under the water rocks, but didn't require pin kits. Just some levering, bouncing, or pushing. Joe Hutch, due to flow, required a river left maneuver after the first wave train/entry, to not become hung up. Useful to scout the three mentioned by smhoeher.

I think that monsoons are now reaching that far north, so...be prepared for down drafts from adjacent storms, if not being caught in one on the river or in camp.


----------



## DeeBrown (Feb 14, 2018)

Excellent feedback... thanks much. This will be my first run with a motor. I'm very excited.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone have photos of river, put in, takeout, etc. at 2,000 cfs or less?


----------



## Senor D (May 22, 2018)

*Deso Put in*

Here are some shots of Sand Wash on June 21-22. I think the level was still at 3000 or so, but you'll get the idea.


----------

